# North Bros. "YANKEE" tools



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

I have recently installed the following web pages relating to North Bros."Yankee" ratchet mechanism tools: 

http://jp29.org/wwnbyankee.htm .......... North Bros."Yankee" ratchet mechanism tools (overview)

http://jp29.org/wwyankee131.htm ......... No. 131/131A quick return spiral ratchet screw driver

http://jp29.org/wwyankee1530.htm ........ No. 1530/1530A ratchet hand drill

http://jp29.org/wwyankee2100.htm ........ No. 2100/2101 Bit Braces

James


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Well you've got my interest... I gotta dig out a couple old screw drivers & saw in the shop & see if they're "YANKEE".
I've used them in years past but the only tip I have is a flat blade & if it slips out whilst driving a slotted screw then ya plow a nice furrow in the wood.
Nice looking site BTW..
..Jon..


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

J Thomas said:


> Well you've got my interest... I gotta dig out a couple old screw drivers & saw in the shop & see if they're "YANKEE".
> I've used them in years past but the only tip I have is a flat blade & if it slips out whilst driving a slotted screw then ya plow a nice furrow in the wood.
> Nice looking site BTW..
> ..Jon..


Ihave an adapter from McFeelys that allows you to use 1/4" hex bits like phillips and square drive. Who thought cordless screwdrivers were a new thing.:laughing:


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Did you know that Yankee screw drivers are still being built? I believe they are now made in England. The only difference is they are all made with hex shanks. The nice thing about this cordless is you don't need to replaced the batteries just use a little Ben-Gay one and a while. 

I have a couple that I still use, one was my father's he used for many years while in the trade. The other I picked up at an antique center.


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Joeb41 said:


> Ihave an adapter from McFeelys that allows you to use 1/4" hex bits like phillips and square drive. Who thought cordless screwdrivers were a new thing.:laughing:


Thanks for that information Joe. The hex adapters I describe on my web pages are available at:

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?c=&p=57809&cat=51&ap=1

James


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Fastback said:


> Did you know that Yankee screw drivers are still being built? I believe they are now made in England. The only difference is they are all made with hex shanks. The nice thing about this cordless is you don't need to replaced the batteries just use a little Ben-Gay one and a while.


Actually they are being made in Germany and are being marketed by Garrett Wade:

http://www.garrettwade.com/improved-yankee-style-screwdrivers/p/08C03.01/



> I have a couple that I still use, one was my father's he used for many years while in the trade. The other I picked up at an antique center.


I bought my first "Yankee" spiral ratchet screwdriver 65 years ago -- I have been using them ever since.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

James haven't had my Yankee`s as long as you and yes they are the original cordless screw driver.
I can remember back in the UK in 70`s on the big shop fitting jobs you could pick out the shop fitters by the big Yankees hanging on their sides.

Even back then you could buy bit adapters for the Yankees I have a original Stanley #2310 no magnet holder but a spring clip to hold the bits.

One trick every body did was to fasten a jubilee clip to it to stop it rolling off flat surfaces. Billy


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Billy De said:


> James haven't had my Yankee`s as long as you and yes they are the original cordless screw driver.
> I can remember back in the UK in 70`s on the big shop fitting jobs you could pick out the shop fitters by the big Yankees hanging on their sides.
> 
> Even back then you could buy bit adapters for the Yankees I have a original Stanley #2310 no magnet holder but a spring clip to hold the bits.
> ...


Thanks for the memories Billy De. I never had one of those Stanley adapters, but then again we only used plain slotted screws.

James


----------

